# long range shooting



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

I just picked up a new rifle and mounted some decent glass on it. I'd like to start shooting long range but was wondering if there were any "companies" that do courses in long range shooting instruction in Utah. Does anyone know of course here?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Consider the Precision Rifle Course from these guys. http://www.strategictacticalgroup.com/train_schedule.html
I went through one of their courses many years ago and even helped on a few later on. They have access to the Wendover Airforce base rifle range.

What kind of scope do you have? The reason I ask is in order to shoot past your point-blank range you need a scope with stadia lines or dial-up turrets.


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

Vortex razor hd 5-20x50 ebr-2b mrad mounted on a Savage 10fcp 308 win.


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info longbow


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

ckamanao said:


> Vortex razor hd 5-20x50 ebr-2b mrad mounted on a Savage 10fcp 308 win.


That's a great setup and caliber. Did you get the milradian reticle for ranging or are you going to use it for references to your drops? Is the scope mil/mil (mil reticle/mil turret) or mil/moa?


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

I got it for both. Still working on the ranging formula though. My numbers are a bit off. Not sure why, I'm pretty decent at math. 

I got the mil/mil reticle/turrets. I'm LEO and my dept doesn't have a Designated Marksman. Yet! Lol, I'm looking to training into filling that void but I have to front the cost.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

ckamanao said:


> I got it for both. Still working on the ranging formula though. My numbers are a bit off. Not sure why, I'm pretty decent at math.
> 
> I got the mil/mil reticle/turrets. I'm LEO and my dept doesn't have a Designated Marksman. Yet! Lol, I'm looking to training into filling that void but I have to front the cost.


Easy-Peasy. I use to use this A LOT. You'd be surprised how accurate you can be on known-sized targets out to 800 yards. Here's how I do it.

I was walking through a clearcut and spotted some dork standing on a stump so I took his picture. I'll use the picture as an example.









A typical man is 40 inches from his crotch to the top of his head. There's your known target in inches. Steady your rifle on a rest so you can see the target (let's say a fence post) through your scope. Adjust your parallax now (this is a very important step!). Put your crosshairs on the top of the post. Now here comes the tricky part. You can't touch your gun in any way while you peer through it. Not even with your cheek or the brim of your hat. Look at the top and the bottom of the target many times and try to decide how many mildots the target spans. In the example above the 40" distance between my...er, I mean the dorks head and crotch spans 3.2 mildots. Now do the math. 40"x27.77÷ 3.2= 347yards. Now check it with a rangefinder. I bet you'll be pretty close.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Meh, i'll stick with MOA scopes. Most scopes are 4MOA from center to where the bottom post starts to thicken, that means 16" at 400 yards. Most deer are around 16-18" from brisket to shoulder, if you put the crosshairs on its shoulder, and the tip of the post touches its brisket its at 400, any gap and its +400, if its covering hair its <400. 

More than 400 I just closer /shrug


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Dallan, your method works great for deer, but I think the OP is more interested in shooting people. In that case, getting closer isn't always the best option. --------SS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Meh, i'll stick with MOA scopes. Most scopes are 4MOA from center to where the bottom post starts to thicken, that means 16" at 400 yards. Most deer are around 16-18" from brisket to shoulder, if you put the crosshairs on its shoulder, and the tip of the post touches its brisket its at 400, any gap and its +400, if its covering hair its <400.
> 
> More than 400 I just closer /shrug
> 
> -DallanC


That's the simple way and probably the best for 90% of the people out there. I'm only running MOA scopes theses days and use them nearly every time I shoot to calculate misses. It's quick, it's easy and it gets me on target for the second shot nearly every time.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I just carry a 1000 yard range finder and a ballistics chart lol


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

That ^^^


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a LRF but I'm kind of a stickler about knowing how all my gear works. It's kind of like having a smartphone and only using it for taking pictures. And, electronics run out of batteries. 

Thanks for the equation longbow. Lol, "dork"!


----------

